# Bout D^#$ time!!!



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Took a while since my background check got messed up, but I finally got my ccw permit.:smt023

Thought for sure I was gonna get screwed outta it, but I lucked out.

Anyways, finally legal.:mrgreen: HG


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Good for you HG. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the club

Stay safe


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good news for sure. Congrats. :smt1099


----------

